# I have room for 2 tomorrow (7/5/13) launching from kemah



## raruga (Sep 19, 2012)

I am looking for at least one person that knows a little bit about navigating. I don't know the bay very well as I haven't fished it from a boat. I have been wade fishing for 15yrs and kayak fishing for 4yrs. I know how to find fish but I am new to boating.
I want to launch at 6:00a.m. and I would like to get one or two people that can help with fuel.

call or text me
Ramon 
713-855-0660


----------

